# San Francisco - March 15



## CanAm (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone from the bay area want to go take some pictures of the Scientology protests with me on March 15th?

I'm leaving from San Jose, but I'd be more than happy to meet up with someone somewhere to go take some photos.


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow I didn't know this was going on, it would be really interesting to see.  Unfortunately I'm pretty busy all day


----------

